# '05 3.2Q 20x9 ET45 265/30 H&R Coilovers in plain white wrapper...



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Mine:


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

How's the ride on the coils? Does it have preset dampening?


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

any rubbing issues?


----------

